# Hedgehog Nightmares?



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Hi. I know this sounds dumb, but I'm wondering if hedgehogs have nightmares? When Lucy was a baby she would squeal loudly when she was sleeping- I thought she was hurt but when I ran to her cage she was sleeping. She did that for awhile and eventually she stopped (or did it when I wasn't around), so I didn't think about it again.
The past couple days she has started doing it again. I've looked her over and I can't find anything that is poking her or any sores. She sounds like she is in distress but I always find her sleeping when she does it. I've never had a hedgehog do this before.
Is this normal or am I missing something?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, others have found their hedgehogs doing this too, and nightmares are suspected.  Some people have hedgies that are really noisy when they sleep! Lily never made many sounds, but I've seen several threads asking the same thing before over the years. I think hedgies just sit around and plot ways to freak out humans. :lol:


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, LuLu has done that twice now and both times it totally freaked me out. She sounds like a cat being whipped in a fight, but I have heard a recording of one hedgehog sounding like a baby crying. There is a thread here about hedgehog nightmares but I'm somewhat technologically challenged and not sure how to post a link. 

It makes me wonder what on earth this little diva has to be scared of in a nightmare, although prior to the first one we had been watching something about birds of prey on NatGeo Wild, with her in the room with us. I suppose instinct would tell her that the screech of hawks and owls was something to fear. This second time, about a week ago, I have no clue what prompted it. It's very disturbing.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Thank you both. I feel better knowing I'm not the only one dealing with this.
I've had hedgehogs who snored and made other cute little noises while sleeping, which were adorable. But the high pitch squealing like she's in pain rattles my nerves every time. My poor girl.
And yes, I'm starting to think my girls are plotting ways to make me worry. Silly hedgies- I can't help but love them more for their weirdness


----------

